# Micro ATX Power Supply recommendation?



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi.

I have a Powercool HTPC-006 case and need a compatible power supply to support my windows PC.

I had a CiT 500W Micro Atx Power Supply, but it's suddenly gone noisy so am looking for a replacement.

Any suggestions?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Most Micro Atx power supplies are very low quality the best I could advise is a silverstone Strider gold.

The one you had was very low quality as are all FSP and CiT ones.


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but isn't that an ATX case rather than a micro Atx?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No 


> Supports SFX / MicroATX Power Supply


> Kustom PCs Powercool HTPC-006 Aluminium HTPC Case


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

SilverStone Strider Gold 550W Full Modular Power Supply (PSU) - SST-ST55F-G - Scan.co.uk

Is this the model you suggest, because it doesn't mention micro atx.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no this is it Silverstone SST-ST45SF 450W Power Supply 80+ Bronze SFX 24x7 Quality - Scan.co.uk


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheers mate - just ordered one - hope it does the trick


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Should be ok, scan will help if you have issues they have never done me any harm.


----------

